# east or west ?



## westernny (Feb 18, 2006)

Planning a vacation with the family the week of April 16th. Thinking either Panama city Beach or St. Augustine area on the east coast. Which would offer better pier and surf fishing in mid April ?? Gulf side or east coast ?


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Sounds like an impossibly vague criteria. It's Florida, after all - we have great fishing year round on both coasts. Do you have any actual idea what you'd like to fish for?

Would you rather go to a touristy little tourist trap, or see America's oldest city? (that might be a better decision making question)


----------



## ironman172 (Nov 2, 2013)

Panama city will be in full swing then with the migrating fish, 2 great piers to choose from and plenty of fish to catch then....cobia,spanish,kings,pompano.... just to name a few....spring time that would be my choice and has been in past years when targeting cobia ....good luck though getting reservations with beach front view ....I love the Calypso out the front door walk down the side walk and at the pier even went back for lunch ....but was able to keep and eye on the action too 

that might be at the time in between the spring breakers and the summer start, when I would like to go....rates are a little cheaper and more availability....there is a crowded weekend then, during bike week.... when the motorcycles show up in force 

go to that time frame should be reports and pictures in Panama city http://www.panhandlepierfishing.com/mybb/index.php

http://www.panhandlepierfishing.com/mybb/showthread.php?tid=25473
.


----------



## Nova Fisher (Sep 11, 2013)

which is which? both are pretty touristy


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Yes, but only one has any historical value. The other is just much ado about nothing. St. Augustine has fishing and history. Panama City has fishing and ?

I like both places, but "better" is an extremely subjective question. What do you want to catch? What do you want to accomplish with your trip? What does your family like/want to do?

Panama City has nice beaches, but that's it. It's a typical Florida Gulf Coast spring break town. Does it need redemption? I don't know, that's why I'm asking the OP what their expectations are. The fishing in April is going to be great in either place.


----------



## Nova Fisher (Sep 11, 2013)

With a family St. Augustine cannot be beat. Plenty for the kids to do and explore, check of Fort Mantanzas 20-30 minutes south, free boat ride my kids loved, and great fishing on the beach and ICW. Shopping for the wife, nice family friendly watering holes,and fish in the water close to both.


----------



## ironman172 (Nov 2, 2013)

that looks like the week when the rates drop, right after Easter break(with openings on VBRO)rent from owners....beautiful sandy beaches and great fishing(But Panama city is a spring breakers area and always changed to college kids at the end of our stay...Easter week) ....myself I go to fish and is all I do....there on the piers 10-12 hrs a day when not lucky to be off shore....That is my second favorite area on the gulf coast....Gulf Shores my first....Navarre 3rd....you can have Pensacola ....and Okaloosa with flipper's there,it is just one pain in the rear end


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

westernny said:


> Planning a vacation with the family the week of April 16th. Thinking either Panama city Beach or St. Augustine area on the east coast. Which would offer better pier and surf fishing in mid April ?? Gulf side or east coast ?


Go EAST, young man . . . Go EAST ! ! !


----------



## Eattheflounder (Apr 24, 2011)

Matanzas inlet is a good spring location, I can always find some worthwhile fishing within a mile or two of the inlet. I have had some good fishing days and nights near St Augustine. I have not run into crowds of tourists there. Its kind of funny to me now. When I was a kid we went to Panama City. The only "tourist" entertainment that I can recall was a ski-ball place, trampolines and stuff like that. Not too much of the tourist attractions back then.

ETF


----------



## westernny (Feb 18, 2006)

solid7 said:


> Sounds like an impossibly vague criteria. It's Florida, after all - we have great fishing year round on both coasts. Do you have any actual idea what you'd like to fish for?
> 
> Would you rather go to a touristy little tourist trap, or see America's oldest city? (that might be a better decision making question)


No criteria solid, all I asked was which is better fishing. Don't care what the family does. Going to Panama city . Thanks for the reply.


----------



## ironman172 (Nov 2, 2013)

Look up Robertyb he will help out he is from Georgia and a real nice guy and darn fine king fisherman....leave your Trolly or pin rigs at home though ....most fish with spinning gear too....cobia should be in full swing then ....not sure if they have the first shot rule for cobia but find out....that would be my choice if you want to catch good fish....look at the link I supplied above


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

westernny said:


> No criteria solid, all I asked was which is better fishing. Don't care what the family does. Going to Panama city . Thanks for the reply.


You are welcome. But there is no correct answer to the question as you asked it.

Regardless, I don't think you can go wrong either way.


----------



## FLA-REDSOX (Oct 25, 2013)

I'd pick St Augustin indefinitely. If you hit Villano beach you'll find everything from ref fish, flounder, speckle trout ect.


----------



## thedomeranger (Feb 18, 2013)

Split the difference and go to St. George Island. Not really sure the fishing would be any better but I just really like the place. Wherever you go, you'll probably find good fishing in mid April. Good luck to you.


----------



## TnRebel (Oct 23, 2013)

Fish time table for the Gulf Coast from Al. to Panama City Beach 


There are seven piers within 50 miles of Destin where you can wet your line in the ocean and have a chance to catch some trophy saltwater 
fish. Each has its own character and following of local anglers and can be a source of many relaxing moments catching fish and tasting the 
saltwater air.


Okaloosa Island Pier

Pensacola Beach Pier


A wide variety of fish may be caught from the piers. 
With lengths from 1200 to 1500' out into the ocean, 
just about any of the saltwater fish in this area except 
the big game fish can be caught there. One of the 
major factors in catching fish there is the time of year 
due to migration patterns of the various fish. Here is a 
general idea by the time of year.

JANUARY: Redfish, Flounder, Bonito

FEBRUARY: Redfish, Bonito

MARCH: Redfish, Bluefish, Pompano, 
Cobia, Spanish Mackerel

APRIL: Redfish, Sheepshead, 
Bluefish, Pompano, Spanish Mackerel, King 
Mackerel, Cobia. Baitfish also start showing up.

MAY: Redfish, Bluefish, Pompano, 
Spanish Mackerel, King Mackerel, Cobia, Ladyfish, 
Bonito,and
baitfish.

JUNE: Bluefish, Spanish Mackerel, 
King Mackerel, Bonito, Ladyfish, and baitfish.

JULY: Bluefish, Spanish Mackerel, 
King Mackerel, Lady Fish, Bonito and baitfish.

AUGUST: Bluefish, Spanish Mackerel, 
King Mackerel, Ladyfish, Bonito and baitfish.

SEPTEMBER: Bluefish, Spanish Mackerel, 
King Mackerel, Ladyfish, Bonito and baitfish.

OCTOBER: Redfish, Bluefish, Spanish 
Mackerel, King Mackerel, Flounder, Last of the
baitfish for the season.

NOVEMBER: Redfish, Bluefish, Flounder. 
Baitfish are pretty much gone by now.

DECEMBER: Redfish, Flounder, Bonito


----------

